# anyone gonna chase quail??



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm writing this in response to the other thread that was just posted asking if anyone was gonna chase pheasants. The quail hunt starts on the same day and there are actually a few places in the state that hold decent numbers of them if you know where to go. I think I look forward to this hunt more than any other upland/small game hunt.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the only place I seem them is outside my house near our acorn tree... but I hear there is a mess of them down along the arizona border strip..too far for me to drive for quail...wish they could be transplanted out to the west desert..


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

We should get 3-4 guys together to split gas to go down South and hunt for them. I like hunting quail, shot a lot of them growing up. Very good eating.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Ill go if the timing is right


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

oh no, you guys don't wanna chase quail down here! It's waaaaayyy too far to drive 8)


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I will be going. I love to hunt those little buggers. I have a nice little place west of St. George that I go every year, good times.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2-Fer said:


> I will be going. I love to hunt those little buggers. I have a nice little place west of St. George that I go every year, good times.


Same here 2-Fer, maybe I have seen you out there before :| :shock:


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Same here 2-Fer, maybe I have seen you out there before


 Its possible ever since my friend and I went down there hunting a few years ago I have been hooked.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

It's getting closer!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know, it's tomorrow! Quail hunt and a mesquite buffet all in one day! Yeeehaw!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it was a great time quail hunting today. It took a while to locate some coveys but once we did it was on. Quail hunting must be getting more popular, because there were about a million people down there today.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone having any luck on quail here in Utah Valley? I haven't seen any but I don't have any private land access though.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

We quail hunted Saturday after we finished chasing the last few pheasants in ut county and had 3 hunters and got 2 full limits and my buddies wife with us got close to her limit. We ran out of light for her to jump another covey.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

wow...I'm impressed! I need to go hunting with you guys!! :mrgreen:


----------

